# Deer Hunter II Game



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone ever play this on their smart phones?

I find that when I am stuck waiting for the wife, this keeps me pretty entertained but you are only able to play for so long before you run out of "energy" and the game forces you to take a break so its a good thing that you dont spend too much time sitting around playing a silly game.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glu.deerhunt2

They also have it for iPhones and it is free.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ya I've been playing it on the iPad I like the holiday hunts where you get to hunt flying rain deer. One thing I don't like is the bs about needing to upgrade your gun all the time. But over all when I'm stuck and have time to kill its fun.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Heck ya, I just played it in sunday school today:smile:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Shooting the flying reindeer like ducks was pretty fun. I hate how the really cool guns take the special kind of money though.


----------

